# Arrested development



## shellfreak (Mar 25, 2018)

Curious to hear some theories on arrested development. I’ve heard of people having eggs that hatch days apart, but I’ve also heard about months apart. I have a Greek egg that literally stopped developing. I thought it died during incubation. I would randomly candle it and it wouldn’t change. But it never rotted, it never stunk. I stopped candling it for a while until
One day I candled and it had changed. The other eggs in the clutch all developed as normal and hatched on time. I have a comparison of one that i documented. This is same clutch, same incubator and same deli cup. This egg is still incubating. Does anyone know the theory behind arrested development? This is a prime example of why we should never throw an egg out until it rots.


----------



## Stoneman (Apr 18, 2018)

There is a long window of hatch time in tortoises. This is common even within the same clutch. The is a multitude of variable factors that can influence it. Everything from genetics, temperature, other external factors, etc. 

On a side note, how did you print that image on the eggs? I am jealous I would like to do the same.


----------



## shellfreak (Apr 19, 2018)

VividTortoises said:


> There is a long window of hatch time in tortoises. This is common even within the same clutch. The is a multitude of variable factors that can influence it. Everything from genetics, temperature, other external factors, etc.
> 
> On a side note, how did you print that image on the eggs? I am jealous I would like to do the same.



Temporary tattoos. I tried everything from stamps to stickers to drawing the logo. Nothing worked. Tattoos are simple, they are safer than ink. I originally was worried about it preventing oxygen flow into the egg, but I’ve hatched a few now with the logo. I’m now trying to figure out the best placement. Directly on top or on the side. I’m worried that the air sac on the top would be affected by the tattoo, but I’m not really sure where gases permeate; through the air sac or throughout the entire egg. I haven’t had any hatch yet with the tattoo on the side. Not because they have gone bad, but bc it hasn’t been long enough time for incubation. I have a few that are fertile with the tattoo on the side.


----------

